

WebCL Firefox Bitcoin Miner - pizza
http://kradminer.com/

======
wcoenen
Here's a calculator to convert your MHash/s rating to bitcoin/day:
<http://www.alloscomp.com/bitcoin/calculator.php>

But keep in mind that the reward for a block is currently 50BTC, so if the
calculator shows 0.1 BTC/day it will take 500 days on average to get anything.
Considering that the difficulty will increase rapidly, that actually means you
will most likely never see any BTC from this.

 _edit_ : tried it, looks like this is actually group mining. The author is
collecting all the BTC, and promises to give you your fair share each day. He
should disclose how much he is pocketing for himself.

------
heyrhett
At first, this miner said it was giving me 200KH/s. Then, I turned on bitcoind
and ran Diablo-Miner, and it gave me 8.6MH/s. I turned off Diablo-Miner, went
back to the webcl miner, and then it started reading 8.6/8.8MH/s too. I'm not
sure exactly what's going on. It's pretty cool though that at least for a
little while, WebCL thinks it can do as well as Diablo-Miner on my machine.

------
mthreat
I wonder how many bitcoins Google could get if they cranked up all their CPU
power towards mining...

~~~
milkshakes
probably fewer than they could get if they included this script on their
properties

~~~
heyrhett
I doubt it, since most people who go to www.google.com probably don't have the
Nokia WebCL add-on installed.

~~~
milkshakes
give it 6 months

